# Good Pain conferences? 2012-2013



## adamss (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for any good pain conferences you can suggest.  Their is one in las vegas in sept, and also I see one also that is an update every year in orlando usually in december.  I see a lot of old spring ones that I have missed.  Are there any good 2013 ones I should plan on?  I'd love to see marvel hammer speak.  thanks!


----------



## billingchic#1 (Apr 19, 2012)

I would highly recommend the Society for Pain Practice Management. I attended the conference in Orlando last December and it is VERY informative and Marvel was there. She also came to our office and did an audit for us.


----------

